
Knowledge Graph Convolutional Networks: Machine Learning Over Reasoned Knowledge - muydeemer
https://blog.grakn.ai/knowledge-graph-convolutional-networks-machine-learning-over-reasoned-knowledge-9eb5ce5e0f68
======
sharemywin
Is there an example in a specific domain?

~~~
jmsfltchr
Not yet, but there's one coming in the next month!

